# Duda de manejo de multimetro



## roberto cruz (Nov 28, 2007)

hola a todos, como ya sabeis algunos de vosotros, soy nuevo en este foro, y pues ya me han respondido  certeramente algunas de mis simples cuestiones. ahora pues, vengo de nuevo en busca de su ayuda con respecto a la información que necesito saber para operar un multimetro digital.  donde puedo obtener la información o pues si alguno me la pudiese dar seria mucho mejor. agradesco su atencio.


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 28, 2007)

Lo que estas pidiendo es en forma de tutorial, en la red debe haber información, si hicieras preguntas concretas te podriamos ayudar.


----------



## roberto cruz (Nov 28, 2007)

he caido en cuenta que no he especificado  el modelo y la marca de mi multimetro. es un error de mi parte. mas bien, despues les pido mas información con mas especificasiones. 
pues si de todos modos me pueden dar algunos tips, como por ejemplo, como medir resistencias, condensadores, la ulilizacion correcta de las puntas roja y negra, etc
gracias de todos modos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 28, 2007)

Nadie se va a poner a explicar que la punta roja es positiva y la punta negra es negativa.
Porque son temas que aparecen en muchisimos tutoriales.

http://www.redtecnicaautomotriz.com...sion Tecnica/Multimetro/MultimetroDigital.asp

buscá donde dice *"Click Aquí para descargar el archivo en formato ZIP  (34 KB)"*

y te descarga un zip que contiene un archivo de formato .doc que explica como manejar un multímetro digital.
Saludos y suerte.!

Para la proxima, usemos el buscador.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2007)

Hola.

Un multímetro de tener como mínimo, un voltímetro de cc y de ca, amperímetro cc, y ca, un ohmímetro.

La característica principal del voltímetro es la impedancia de entrada 10M ó más, es lo preferible en todas las escalas de voltaje, un amplio rango de estas escalas de voltaje.

Pequeños voltajes hasta 1000V en cc y 750V ca.

El ohmímetro mida resistencias pequeñas y muy altas (20M sería muy bueno).

El amperímetro como el voltímetro la mayor cantidad de escalas de corrientes mA hasta A.

Estás caracteristicas básicas muy aconsejables.

Se mide otros parámetros mejor (transistores, condensadores,etc.)

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dianita_D (Mar 21, 2009)

HOLA 
tomomando el la cracion de este tema
Mipregunta es la siguiente en el laboratorio revisan los multimetros conectando las puntas en las entradas no se cuales para comprobar si no quemadon los fusible de protenccion de voltaje y corriente. Yo quiero saber como checar un multimetro que tengo pero no se donde conectar las puntas y donde colocar la escala o checan la continuidad. Bueno no se como colocarlas pra ver si esta en buenas condiciones mi multimetro... Espero sus respuestas GRACIAS


----------



## joha sebastian (Abr 2, 2009)

señores 
para la u me tejaron un trabajito, es hacer un multimetro analogico que me mida voltajes ac - dc , corrientes ac-dc y resistencia. en un principio pense que era algo muy facil, pero despues de pensarlo bien me surgio una duda.
como necesito que todas las lecturas se hagar en un mismo galvanometro pense que para medir una señarl ac pues simplemente tenia que hacer un puente rectificar la señal y despues introducircela al galvanometro pero me di cuenta que si yo rectifico la señal alterna y despues se la mento al galvanometro me va a medir el valor pico de la señal, pero los multimetros mide valor efectivo o rms, despues pese que si lo hacia asi  simplemente tenia que multiplicar por raiz de 2 para una onda senoidal pero y si el profesor me pone a medir otro tipo de onda en donde no aplica la formula?
agradesco cualquier sugerencia de diseño


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 2, 2009)

Puedes usar un circuito convertidor RMS, que es un circuito que recibe una señal AC y la convierte en una señal DC 

http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/Data_Sheets/AD736.pdf


----------



## joha sebastian (Abr 2, 2009)

hey gracias por tu información me es  muy util


----------



## car lost (Jul 6, 2015)

Hola amigos me compré un  multimetro Pro\'sKit   MT-1270, la cosa es que no se cuanto es el voltaje maximo al medir amperaje, Porque creo que no es lo mismo 5A a 12 voltios = 60 watts que  5A a 120V = 600 watts entonces cual es le valor maximo tanto en alterna como en directa (tiene las 2 medidas).

Y también al medir frecuencia Hz cual será el voltaje máximo 
Ya que en el manual no lo especifica

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 6, 2015)

Hola, normalmente ese dato no se da pues se sabe que en una ampermetro, al ser su resistencia muy baja, la caída de voltaje en el al medir es muy baja por lo que difícilmente hay daño. Lo que si debes de tener cuidado es de respetar los límites de corriente tanto en CA como en CD que soporta el fusible interno del equipo.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 6, 2015)

Si es lo mismo, es exactamente lo mismo.
5A son 5A aquí y en china. La potencia disipada en el polimetro es 0W en ambos casos porque la la tensión que cae en el polimetro es cero (más o menos) lo que ocurra al lado el polimetro no lo puede adivinar, porque no  es adivino: si la carga de al lado es de 100V serán 500W en la carga de al lado. Si la carga de al lado es de 0,1V serán 0,5W en la carga de al lado. En ambos casos la potencia en el polimetro es la misma; casi cero.

No confundir lo que me pasa "a mi" con lo que le pasa "a mi vecino", estamos cerca pero somos dos personas distintas.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2015)

Antes de usar ese o cualquier instrumento, deberias saber que son las mediciones eléctricas, las unidades y su interpretación, lo que estas diciendo no tine sentido, solo demuestra que tenes una gran confusión y ni idea de como se hacen las mediciones, igual que todos, al principio no teníamos ni idea, entonces es hora de informarse y aprender para sacar el mejor provecho del instrumento.
El único detalle sobre amperaje te lo dice el instrumento que a 10A no más de un minuto


Resumiendo cuando medis A no interviene el voltaje ya que medis A, cuando medis tensión no interviene el A porque medis tensión...
De igual modo cuando medis frecuencia no interviene ni el voltaje ni el amperaje. Frecuencia es frecuencia, el único cuidado es saber la máxima tensión en entrada del instrumento fuera de eso no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra

1Kz es la misma frecuencia  a 1V2V3V.......10V......50V......100V......500V........1000V
La frecuencia esta más relacionada con tiempo y periodo, pero no con voltaje


----------

